# Dewalt ToughSystem



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mattwright999 said:


> Does anybody currently own/use the Dewalt ToughSystem? Looks like it would be great for all the commercial work I seem to be doing. Save myself a ton of time!
> 
> Check out the video to get a better idea of the system
> 
> ...


That looks good here is your video..


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Not to rain on the parade, but can anone here say "Festo?" Google 'Systainer' and you'll have a real deja-vu moment.

I've been doing the poor-man's version for decades. Ammo boxes and a hand truck. General use are .50-cal boxes, with a few a bit wider and several a bit taller. Larger tools, like the hole hog, use the 'small' 40mm box. Finally, I have a 'mortar' box that has the same lid as the .50-cal box, but is long enough for my hand-held power threader to fit.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Amish Electrician said:


> Not to rain on the parade, but can anone here say "Festo?" Google 'Systainer' and you'll have a real deja-vu moment.
> 
> I've been doing the poor-man's version for decades. Ammo boxes and a hand truck. General use are .50-cal boxes, with a few a bit wider and several a bit taller. Larger tools, like the hole hog, use the 'small' 40mm box. Finally, I have a 'mortar' box that has the same lid as the .50-cal box, but is long enough for my hand-held power threader to fit.


The Systainer boxs are much to small for my tools like my sawzall, cordless bandsaw, sds drill. And the Systainer trolly seems more suited for light residential service work (very flimsy and narrow and small). The dewalt boxs are much wider and I like the idea of being able to remove the box on the bottom without touching any other boxs..

I went to the store to check them out and they seemed very rugged and lightweight and perfect for a jobsite where they are going to get tossed around occasionally.

I just want to hear other peoples experiences with them to see if they are meeting their needs and holding up.


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the small one, so far. It has worked great and has taken a beating!:thumbsup:


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

I have all three sizes but I didn't buy the cart/dolly. I love them the small bids are part storage, wire nuts staples screws etc thn all my panel stuff, low voltage, etc etc I have about 15 of them. Makes it way easy to work out of SUVs, grab the proper bins and go. I use the medium and large bins for tools or boxes of switches recaps etc I'll leave them on site and throw pad locks on, beats using gang boxes at a customers house. Any questions just let me know I bought the system when it first came out.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

this is my cheater, saves the back from the tool box!:thumbsup: Good up to 75 lbs. and takes a beaten


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> this is my cheater, saves the back from the tool box!:thumbsup: Good up to 75 lbs. and takes a beaten


I have the exact same one, I use it when I have to take the ferry for service calls on the islands. Bungy strap my stuff on and I can carry it altogether when I get to stairs


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Im going to be buying an XL case and maybe 4 small cases 

Has anyone purchased the Dewalt ToughSystem Carrier? 

I'm torn between buying the carrier or buying a folding hand truck then just stack the boxs and use bungee cords to secure the boxs..

Any thoughts?

Dewalt carrier 









Hand truck I was looking at 









http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/367964-REG/Wesco_220649_Maxi_Mover_Folding_Handtruck.html


----------



## Slappy Kincaid (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like tackle boxes for fishing. Oh and just like Festool and Bosch boxes


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got a few of the three sizes and just got the OK from the wife to buy several more this afternoon. There might be other options out there that I might have liked better, but for what's locally and readily available, it was the best option I could find.

Apparently the system started out in Europe, and some options aren't widely available in Canada/US yet like the box with drawers. 

I like the system well enough, its not as "heavy duty" as they make it out to be i.e. the handles will break off if you overload them, or try stacking a few and carrying the stack by the handles from what I've been hearing. Just pay attention to the load capacities.

As far as the cart goes, I just can't see myself every buying it because the cons far outweigh the ability to pull one box out from the middle or bottom of the stack. For the money they want it has a poor payload capacity, its heavy, too wide, doesn't fold down well for transport. 

I'd much sooner have something like this cart which I find much more useful. Its stronger, lighter, takes less space in the truck and costs less.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Doesn't Dewalt make a 4 wheel dolly? I thought I recalled seeing one before.

I have the tough system, and love it. But I agree, I can't see the usefulness of the hand cart. I'd rather build my own 4 wheel dolly to pull stacked tough systems on. Plus it could double in usefulness for other items.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have the exact same one, I use it when I have to take the ferry for service calls on the islands. Bungy strap my stuff on and I can carry it altogether when I get to stairs


Same one I have. I bolted a bucket to it and have the storage lid when I need a seat. 
This cart is the most stable I've ever used, it doesn't tip over. It's also easy to carry up stairs. 
I have another one with a HF 90 amp welder bolted to it.


----------



## Double G (Sep 18, 2013)

I have 1 small box 2 large boxes, 1 XL, and the 2 drawr. I find the Large box the most usefull. 

In my large box I have 18v Jigsaw, 18v Sawsall, 20v brushless hammer drill, 20v brushless impact, and 2 18v chargers with the tray on top that will hold 6 batteries. 

In my XL box I have a 18v Circular, dremmel oscilator, ryobi air strike trim nailer, and a small ratchet set. 3 batteries on the top tray and nails for trim gun. 

My small box does not hold much so I use it for drill bits and weird accessories like tile hole saw blades, tapcons and zipties.




I love this system. At larger jobs ill load the cart and just wheel right in and have everything I need to do the job. Toss my veto pro on top and I'm good to go!


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

With their interlocking feet, how well do the boxes rest on a generic hand truck? Do they wobble or shift during transport when not hung on the expensive DeWalt carrier? Also, have those plastic latches for interlocking boxes withstood years of use or have they stretched into looseness or become brittle and snapped off on a cold morning?


----------



## majorbrendan (Apr 26, 2012)

derit said:


> With their interlocking feet, how well do the boxes rest on a generic hand truck? Do they wobble or shift during transport when not hung on the expensive DeWalt carrier? Also, have those plastic latches for interlocking boxes withstood years of use or have they stretched into looseness or become brittle and snapped off on a cold morning?


I currently have the boxes stacked up in the van 3 high and they do not shift driving down the road. I would assume a standard hand truck would be the same. 

There hasn't been a time for me yet where I would use the plastic interlocking latches. Even the small boxes are too loaded to comfortably latch together. 

I have three small boxes, one medium and one large. The large is set up as a "catch all" sort of box for specialty items or stuff that when visible seems to disappear from the van. (only to reappear in someone else's van....zipties, Noalox, etc).
The medium box has an M18 flood light, M18 hackzall, M12 multi tool, hole saw kit and some batteries in it. 
The small boxes are set up as: 
- M18 Drill and impact, charger, 3 batteries, bits in the lid. 
- M12 Fuel SDS drill, charger, 2 batteries, bits in lid, with a bin for anchors. 
- Random parts! Tape, wire markers, knife blades, odd size wire nuts, pens, markers, etc. 

Originally I carried all of the Milwaukee gear (not including the SDS) in the large box. It was just too heavy, and I was constantly emptying it out just to get at stuff on the bottom. I find myself a lot more efficient with many smaller boxes, instead of one or two large ones. 

A real bonus for me is the water tight seal on the lids. It snows a fair bit here, and sometimes I am driving a pickup truck with a topper. The lid seals on the box give me peace of mind when it's raining or snowing directly on them. I am confidant that my tools are safe.

I do have the cart, and while it's currently at home I do use it when I need at work. It was amazing for bringing my gear into high rise buildings for service calls. Couple Tough boxes, roll of BX on the bottom, Veto on top, and a 4ft ladder strapped to the front. Everything I could need in one trip!


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

i bought the rigid boxes and freaking love them the big box has the handle and wheels built in.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

does anyone know of a 'hand truck' for OUR puposes that has the appliance cart type stair rollers?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

papaotis said:


> does anyone know of a 'hand truck' for OUR puposes that has the appliance cart type stair rollers?



I have a magnesium handtruck from Grainger it's very heavy duty for the weight and they sell bolt on stair rollers for them. I don't find I need the rollers with the large tires.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I have the Dewalt tough boxes in all our service vehicles with the carrier but if I was to do it all again I would probably buy the Rigid version for 30% less money.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been rockin the full setup for about 4 years now. I Ike them a lot the only draw back is where the boxes snap together eventual starts to break off and the bottom box doesn't have any thing to clip too


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks. I'll buy a few Tough System boxes once they're on sale.

As a stopgap until any seasonal discounts arrive, stacking two 24" DeWalt One Touch tool boxes together will supply three quarters of the volume at a third of the price of the large and extra large T.S. boxes combined.*

The Ridgid Pro setup is enviable for its economy and attention to certain details...but it's too rigid. If need arises to stack the largest box atop another, it doesn't work; and I have no use for the integrated wheels.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I almost want to buy the tough system JUST to have an excuse to buy the radio/charger! But I would never use the radio - nobody around me wants to hear the Bible.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the Ridgid setup and I love it.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I cheaped out for the TStak system. But must love the way it looks because ive not put anything in it yet.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Four or five guys in our company have the rigid setup and like it a lot. But obviously it prevents them using the gang box. So they either buy their own chains and find something to lock to every night, or some of them drag the whole shebang in and out of the job site every single day! No thank you!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

tjb said:


> Four or five guys in our company have the rigid setup and like it a lot. But obviously it prevents them using the gang box. So they either buy their own chains and find something to lock to every night, or some of them drag the whole shebang in and out of the job site every single day! No thank you!


I hear you on that but I liked having my tools with me. I rolled with a klein box on a dolly and brought it home every night. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

